# Can you put two bikes in the back of a station wagon?



## Unreleased Untitled (Jul 5, 2007)

For example, Mazda Protege 5, Subaru Outback, Volvo wagons, etc. Seats down, of course?

Thanks.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Definitely you could in the outback. I can get two bikes in the back of my Impreza. Probably have to take the front wheel off but no problem.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I can easily get two in my forester with the front wheels off.


----------



## Unreleased Untitled (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a Mazda Protege 5 or something and I'm hoping I can put two, front wheels off, inside.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*If I can....*



Unreleased Untitled said:


> For example, Mazda Protege 5, Subaru Outback, Volvo wagons, etc. Seats down, of course?
> 
> Thanks.


.... get two bikes in the back of a '96 Golf GTi hatchback, you can in a wagon. I dunno about an Impreza wagon. I'm not sure the cargo area in one of those is any longer than my Golf with the seats down in either car.

Heck, I've even done it with one of the rear seats up and a second passenger. It wasn't comfy, but we were in a pinch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nachomc said:


> Definitely you could in the outback. I can get two bikes in the back of my Impreza. .


What, clown bikes?

I have an impreza.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Jayem said:


> What, clown bikes?
> 
> I have an impreza.


How about an XL Epic and a 59cm Allez?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You fail to mention that one is a road bike with a much smaller cross section, and that you have to jam them in there one on top of the other. They don't just "easily" fit into the impreza. My one bike (turner 6 pack) can bet jammed in there, and if I took off the wheels I could probably cram two bikes in there (and some good grease stains), but it's not like putting bikes in the back of an SUV where you can make them upright and not interfearing with anything else. The impreza rear is tiny and I don't recommend jamming bikes in there, you'll screw up the interior.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, first, he didn't say how the bikes would fit in there or what kind of bikes they were. You failed to ask.

I guess you're just not creative enough, dude. It would be easy to fit the two bikes in there without damaging the interior (my XL Epic fits in the back without destroying my car, so it would stand to reason that the smaller bike would fit without ruining it too). You can place a couple towels or blankets between the bikes to protect the frames.

I wouldn't do this on a regular basis of course. That's why I have two bike racks on my roof.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nachomc said:


> Well, first, he didn't say how the bikes would fit in there or what kind of bikes they were. You failed to ask.
> 
> I guess you're just not creative enough, dude. It would be easy to fit the two bikes in there without damaging the interior (my XL Epic fits in the back without destroying my car, so it would stand to reason that the smaller bike would fit without ruining it too). You can place a couple towels or blankets between the bikes to protect the frames.
> 
> I wouldn't do this on a regular basis of course. That's why I have two bike racks on my roof.


If it's easy, it doesn't damage the interior, why in gods name would you put two bikes in top and kill your milege rather than keeping them inside?


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I easily fit two bikes in the back of my matrix, front wheels and seats off, upright, not destroying the interior. The two bikes are an Large blur xc and a small king kikapu. Enough room left for everything else you need for the roadtrip.


----------



## wango55 (Apr 1, 2004)

I've fit two bikes in the back of my Impreza wagon numerous times. For the record, the bikes are my Trek 4900 and my fiancee's Giant Boulder. I just removed the front wheel of both. They lay on top of each other, but I usually put an old t-shirt or two in between to try and protect the frames. I fold the rear seat down and have the rear cargo tray - which helps protect the interior of the car. The pedals/drivetrain usually stay with the cargo tray area, so I am not too worried about damaging the interior.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Jayem said:


> If it's easy, it doesn't damage the interior, why in gods name would you put two bikes in top and kill your milege rather than keeping them inside?


I see you're trying to make something out of nothing, but ok I'll play along.

There are a few reasons I put the bike on the roof of the car. It's _easier_ than putting multiple bikes in the back. It's also cleaner obviously. I don't worry about gas mileage because I can afford to pay for gas. I prefer the look of racks and having the bike on the roof as opposed to a hitch and prefer racking to putting in the car (since I've already said it's easier). Also, I could carry three, maybe four bikes on the roof (not sure about four but definitely three with the way I have my trays configured) but couldn't carry three people in the wagon with a bike in the back (I could carry two though). And maybe the most important reason for the racks, one I learned by accident last month, is that the flexibility of having bikes on the roof as opposed to inside can sometimes be vital to getting everything home. For example, when I broke my leg, I was about 100 miles from home and had been riding with a friend. We went to the ER in Tahoe, CA and were transferred to a hospital here in Sacramento. Not being [edit]in pain (thanks to lots of good IV drugs)[/edit], and not wanting to worry about an ambulance bill if for whatever reason my insurance didn't cover it, I decided to ride down in my wagon. My buddy drove, we had two bikes on the roof, two wheels in the front along with all our gear and me sprawled out across the cargo area with the seats folded down (I'm 6'3 and fit just fine. Hey people can fit there too!). If i didn't have racks, our bikes would have had a hard time getting home with me in the back (and I couldn't sit in the front seat due to my leg). See, just because something is easy doesn't mean it's the best solution.

So do you feel better now or do you want to keep trying to make a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*Suzuki Aerio*

I can get 2 bikes, a repair stand, a full set of tools in a big red tool box, Camping gear for two and food and suplies for a 24 hour race in one of these no propblem. Its AWD to boot


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I can get 2 bikes, a repair stand, a full set of tools in a big red tool box, Camping gear for two and food and suplies for a 24 hour race in one of these no propblem. Its AWD to boot


Better watch out, man. Jayem is the _premier_ interior-cargo expert and will make you draw a diagram to prove your story.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

I have photos of it loaded. My girlfriend and I have the same car, they are great for hauling bikes as I do not like roof racks.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

We have a merc sable wagon that will hold 2 bike very nice as long at the riders are not to tall or you will need to remove seat post. on my roof I carry 5 and 5 riders inside . looks like a team car when it is loaded down.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nachomc said:


> There are a few reasons I put the bike on the roof of the car. It's _easier_ than putting multiple bikes in the back. It's also cleaner obviously. I don't worry about gas mileage because I can afford to pay for gas.


Yeah, so it's not so easy to cram two bikes in there, and it screws up the interior, which is what I said originally. Thanks.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, so it's not so easy to cram two bikes in there, and it screws up the interior, which is what I said originally. Thanks.


I said it's easier to put the bikes on the roof. I did not say it's hard to put bikes in the car.

Regardless of you having your head in your ass about this, you can do it, it's not hard, it won't destroy the inside of your car. If I could walk I'd go out to my garage, put two bikes in the back and see about fitting in a third just to prove you wrong.

Anyway, I don't know why I let you drag me in to this, especially considering the OP never included anything about ease or what could happen to the interior, only whether or not you could do it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nachomc said:


> Anyway, I don't know why I let you drag me in to this


I don't know why you let me drag you into this either. Pretty strange.


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a 98 Ford Taurus Stationwagon, and when I had my old bikes i threw them both in there and closed the trunk. Since I got my new bike, and i don't want to scratch it, i ended up buying a trunk rack and it works much better and it's easier to; plus i can have a cooler with a 6 pack of b... soda in the backseat.


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I can get 2 bikes, a repair stand, a full set of tools in a big red tool box, Camping gear for two and food and suplies for a 24 hour race in one of these no propblem. Its AWD to boot


what kind of car is that?


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

dewthedru said:


> what kind of car is that?


Its a Suzuki Aerio hatch back they discontinued it in 2007 to bring the little SUV thing they are now pushing, it is much smaller and has a smaller engine  .


----------



## cid499 (Nov 13, 2006)

I've fit 4 bikes (road) with room for at least 2 more in the back of my Volvo 960 station wagon. This is with the seats folded down, seatposts out, and front wheels out. Then just line them up like books.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

lo and behold i was able to fit my bike in my forester totally complete. didn't move the seat, didn't remove any wheels. its sweet. so convenient.


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

Wednesday I went out with my wife, sister-in-law and her boyfriend and I stuffed 4 bikes with room to spare into a Dodge Caravan. Had to take the front tires of the bikes but they all fit...


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

the other weekend i put two DH bikes and a HT in the back of my subaru wrx wagon. had to take the front wheels off the bikes, but everything else worked fine. was very tight fit with the bikes and full gear and luggage, but it all made it. 

Shane


----------

